# Siemens Logo 0BA6 Schalter am Eingang Impuls am Ausgang



## AVR-Neuling (2 Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade am verzweifeln.

Bei meiner Logo möchte ich gern einen Schalter am Eingang betreiben (Spannung ein / Spannung aus)

Bei jeder Änderung, hätte ich gern, dass an einem definiertem Ausgang ein Impuls mit einer frei bestimmbaren Länge gesetzt wird.

Meine theoretische Lösung zur Zeit, wäre Timer -Wischrelais/Impulsausgabe.

Allerdings müsste ich dabei den Schalter erst immer wieder ausschalten, bevor ich durch erneutes einschalten einen neuen Impuls erzeugen kann.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie es möglich sein könnte, auch bei Ausschalten des Schalters einen erneuten Impuls zu erzeugen?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Aventinus (2 Oktober 2013)

mit einer positiven oder einer negativen Flanke des Eingangs


----------



## AVR-Neuling (3 Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Leider bin ich einfach nicht in der Lage, dieses Schaltsymbol in der Logo!Soft zu finden.

Das einzige, was ich bezüglich Flanke gefunden habe, nennt sich AND (Flanke) und NAND (Flanke), mit diesen BAusteinen und dem Wischerrelais/Impulsausgang, habe ich jetzt etwas rum experimentiert, leider ohne den entsprechenden Erfolg. 

Vielleicht kannst Du mir noch sagen, wie dieses Symbol aussieht. 

Ich habe nach Schaltsymbole Schaltzeichen für Siemens Logo gegoogelt, aber wenn man nicht weiß, wonach man suchen soll, wirds echt schwierig


----------



## 190B (3 Oktober 2013)

Siehe Anhang. Im zweiten Bild ist das Ganze mit Wischrelais (Impulsausgabe). Die Variante mit den Wischrelais hat allerdings einen Nachteil: Beim Starten der LOGO! wird ein Ausschalten des Schalters signalisiert.


----------



## AVR-Neuling (3 Oktober 2013)

Super vielen Dank.

Dann war ich mit den AND´s und NAND´s ja nicht ganz auf dem Holzweg.
Ich habs mal nach gemacht, und es funktioniert genauso, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Jetzt wollte ich habe beide Flankenänderungen auf einen Ausgang Schalten lassen, und habe mir überlegt, nach den zwei Wischerrelais noch ein OR-Glied zu setzen.

In der Simulation, klappt es auch, allerdings fließt der Strom nur ganz kurz bis Q. Auch wenn ich die Zeit im Wischerrelais erhöhe, ist nach Flankenwechsel der Stromfluss bis Q nur im Milisekundenbereich.
Liegt das an der Simulation oder doch noch nen Denkfehler?

Trotzdem noch mal vielen Dank.
Das hilft auf jeden Fall schon mal weiter


----------



## 190B (3 Oktober 2013)

AVR-Neuling schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich habe beide Flankenänderungen auf einen Ausgang Schalten lassen, und habe mir überlegt, nach den zwei Wischerrelais noch ein OR-Glied zu setzen.
> 
> In der Simulation, klappt es auch, allerdings fließt der Strom nur ganz kurz bis Q. Auch wenn ich die Zeit im Wischerrelais erhöhe, ist nach Flankenwechsel der Stromfluss bis Q nur im Milisekundenbereich.
> Liegt das an der Simulation oder doch noch nen Denkfehler?



Hallo AVR-Neuling,

wenn Du die Ausgänge der Wischrelais verorderst und auf einen digitalen Ausgang legst, kann es passieren (je nachdem wie schnell ein-/ausgeschaltet), daß sich die Wischrelaiszeiten überschneiden. Der Zeitraum eines Zustandswechsels zwischen Ein und Aus bzw. umgekehrt muß größer sein als die im Wischrelais eingestellt Zeit der Ausschaltzeit.

Wenn Du den Zeitwert im Wischrelais einstellst, hast Du die Möglichkeit von 1 ms bis 99h59min. Dir stehen 3 Grobreiche zur Verfügung:
- Sekunden (linkes Zahlenfeld Sekunden: rechtes Zahlenfeld Millisekunden)
- Minuten (linkes Zahlenfeld Minuten: rechtes Zahlenfeld Sekunden)
- Stunden (linkes Zahlenfeld Stunden: rechtes Zahlenfeld Minuten).

Den Grobbereich stellst Du über das Auswahlfeld rechts neben den Zahlenfeldern ein.


----------



## JoopB (3 Oktober 2013)

Dass erste bild ist nicht mit Wischerrelais , aber mit Ausschaltverzögerung timers


----------



## 190B (3 Oktober 2013)

JoopB schrieb:


> Dass erste bild ist nicht mit Wischerrelais , aber mit Ausschaltverzögerung timers



Da hast Du Recht, das erste Bild ist mit Flankenauswertung und Ausschaltverzögerung, weil der Themeneröffner in Beitrag #3 nach AND (Flanke) und NAND (Flanke) gefragt hatte. Im 2. Bild hatte ich ihm die Möglichkeit mit Wischrelaises aufgezeigt, weil die Schaltungsvariante sein 1. Lösungsansatz war.


----------



## hucki (3 Oktober 2013)

AVR-Neuling schrieb:


> Bei meiner Logo möchte ich gern einen Schalter am Eingang betreiben (Spannung ein / Spannung aus)
> 
> Bei jeder Änderung, hätte ich gern, dass an einem definiertem Ausgang ein Impuls mit einer frei bestimmbaren Länge gesetzt wird.
> 
> Meine theoretische Lösung zur Zeit, wäre Timer -Wischrelais/Impulsausgabe.





AVR-Neuling schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich beide Flankenänderungen auf einen Ausgang Schalten lassen, und habe mir überlegt, nach den zwei Wischerrelais noch ein OR-Glied zu setzen.


Ich würd' das ODER vor den Impulstimer setzen, so dass nur einer benötigt wird. Eine Änderung am Eingang bei noch laufender Impulsausgabe startet die Impulsdauer dann einfach neu:






bzw. mit erkennbarem Reset (1 Zyklus Low):


----------

